# Using former last name or married name when filing US taxes (streamlined procedure)?



## O_Canada (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm in the boat that I see many others are in. I didn't realize I needed to file US taxes after I left the US in 2001. From the reading I have done here, and on the IRS website, I think the streamlined procedure is just what I need. I'm just stuck on a couple of questions and hope someone here might have an answer for me. My situation is:

1. Moved to Canada in 2001, Married a Canadian who has never lived or worked in US
2. Became a Permanent Resident in 2002
3. Worked ever since 2002, salary the last three years ranges from $40k to $65k
4. Have not had more than $10k in financial institutions, except for the last two years my RPP is over that now. 

So I think I need to follow the streamlined procedure and send three years of taxes, listing my spouse as either NRA or non-American, file married filing separately, but I don't know how to list my own name. I got my name changed to my married name on my US passport in 2002 but I never updated my social security card as I didn't think I would ever need it again. To keep things simple, I'd like to just file under my former name so that it matches my SSN, but I don't know if there is any issue with that and would appreciate any thoughts from the forum members.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

What seems to matter is what name appears on your social security card. If you haven't changed it yet, you should probably file in your birth name. I've been told that they will reject your returns if the name on the returns does not match the name on your social security record - however that wasn't my experience when filing for 17 years under a different name. In my case, it may have been because I was going back to my birth name after a divorce (since that name would be somewhere on the record).

Basically, you're safest to file under the name that is on your social security card. Then, you can update your social security card information and get back on track. (They really don't care what name is on your passport.)

It's worthwhile to keep your social security record up to date because on retirement you may qualify for some level of retirement benefit and/or Medicare - not that Medicare is good outside the US, but it could come in handy should you fall ill while visiting the US.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes, put a reminder in your calendar -- your far out calendar! -- to (probably) enroll in Medicare Part A when you're age 64 and 10 months. Whether you enroll in other Medicare parts or not is another, separate question that's more complicated.

You're eligible for U.S. Social Security retirement benefits if you have at least 10 years of contributions above a low minimum amount. Contributions to other countries' Social Security systems can be counted if you don't meet the 10 year requirement counting only U.S. contributions, but it must be a country with which the U.S. has a Social Security treaty. If you also receive non-U.S. Social Security benefits or other government pension benefits then U.S. Social Security may be reduced.

I recommend deferring collection of Social Security benefits to as late as age 70 (no later) if you're in good health and if you don't need the money right away. A little known aspect of U.S. Social Security is that you can significantly increase the monthly benefit if you defer collection, and that's a very good risk-free investment return if your life expectancy looks good.


----------



## O_Canada (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks to both of you. I will file under my previous name then and get the name part sorted out later with Social Security. I do have my ten years in to be able to collect SS in the future, but I have to admit I have not decided whether to keep my US citizenship or not. I was getting ready to apply for Canadian citizenship when I read something about a guy who had to wait a long time on his application for citizenship to be approved b/c he had to get his US taxes filed. I'm not sure if they check that on background checks or what, but now that I know I should have been filing, I'll get that paperwork done and sent off and then see about the Canadian citizenship papers and then weigh the pro's and con's of renunciation. 

Now I just need to figure out whether my Registered Pension Plan has to be reported somewhere. I can only find references to RRSPs and RRIFs. ALthough now that I think about it, maybe the contributions are not a tax deduction on the US side and I count it as income now. Yikes. It's amazing how much I have forgotten about the US tax system. I have more reading to do.

Thanks again.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You do not have to be a US citizen to collect the Social Security that is due you.

On the pension, I don't know the various types of pensions available in Canada, but if it is a "traditional" pension (a so-called "defined benefit" pension) - i.e. not one where you put money away in a "savings" account but rather one you pay into while you're working, and then get a pension based on your years of service and income level during those years of service - then chances are it's not reportable, since you have no claim on any funding until you actually retire.

Like any big decision, you shouldn't base your decision to renounce based solely on "tax reasons." There are other aspects you need to take into account. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## O_Canada (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks, Bev. Still being able to collect SS would be great since I paid into it for over 15 years.

And yes, my pension is a "defined benefit" plan which is why I was thinking I did not need to report it.

As far as big decisions go, I think I made my big decision when I left the US initially when I decided that I was fine leaving my home country. I wanted to start my life with my Canadian husband looking forward, rather than back at everything everyone else thought I should be missing (which I didn't) and embrace my new country and life.


----------

